# beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO oder beyerdynamic MMX 300



## oliv0r (6. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin absoluter Laie auf dem Gebiet und bitte um Hilfe.
Ich suche zum Zocken ein vernünftiges Headset und ein Mikrofon für Discord usw.

Ich schwanke zwischen dem DT 770 Pro und dem MMX 300. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich mit meiner Onboard Soundkarte (Mainboard ASRock Z370 Extreme) die optimale Qualität der Kopfhörer erreichen würde.
Deswegen wollte ich hier fragen, was ihr mir raten oder ihr mir irgendwelche Erfahrungen mitteilen könntet.  Bräuchte ich eine Soundkarte (extern oder intern?) um ein besseres Ergebnis zu erzielen?
Wie gesagt, ein Mikrofon wäre mir sehr wichtig. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen


----------



## kasiii (7. Januar 2019)

Es gibt aktuell gefühlt 10 Threads zu genau deinem Thema.

Musst schon bisschen selbst suchen.


----------



## Helper03 (7. Januar 2019)

Es gibt auch recht gute Preisgünstige Headsets die Klar mithalten können mit der BD Reihe, Meiner Erfahrung nach Hab ich das BD 770 Pro 32 Ohm. und eine Gute Externe Soundkarte von Creative. Ich muss schon sagen das die Internen Soundchips Zwar nicht Schlecht sind, je nach Mainboard, aber nicht annähernd an Externe Soundkarten rankommen.  Wenn du auf Geräusche im Ohr Wert legen willst! Hatte dazu noch so ein Modmic dazu was man dran Klebt auf die Ohrmuschel, aber das war auch nicht das Wahre, bin dann auf Usb Mic gegangen (rode nt-usb)  Klingt  besser und Verständlicher als ein kleines Mic.


----------



## Triniter (7. Januar 2019)

Überleg dir ob du wirklich einen geschlossenen Kopfhörer benötigst oder ob nicht eher ein offener also der 990 Pro in Frage kommt. Ich hab mir nach ein paar Recherchen dann den offenen gekauft und bin richtig begeistert davon. Ich betreibe den 990 an einer Soundblaster ZxR. Zuerst dachte ich auch so schlecht ist die interne Soundkarte am Asus Maximus VIII Ranger nicht so schlecht sei aber der Unterschied zur ZxR ist dann doch gut hörbar.
PS: Die ZxR muss es natürlich nicht sein, wenn du z.B. nicht zwischen Kopfhörer und Lautsprechern umschalten möchtest tut es auch die ganz normale Soundblaster Z.


----------



## oliv0r (7. Januar 2019)

vielen Dank Triniter. Das Problem bei einer internen Soundkarte könnte jedoch der Platz im Gehäuse sein, da ich eine 1080 ti in einem BeQuiet dark base pro 900 betreibe.
Würde da auch evtl. eine CREATIVE Sound BlasterX G5 ausreichen, um gute Qualität zu erhalten? Wie gesagt, bräuchte halt unbedingt einen Mic Anschluss.


----------



## Triniter (7. Januar 2019)

Ich selbst hab die G5 nicht aber ich hab von vielen gehört das die größere X7 ein richtig gutes Gerät sein soll. Wie sehr sich G5 und X7 unterscheiden weiß ich aber leider nicht. Bei Igor gibts aber nen Test zum G6: Creative Sound BlasterX G6 – Externe Soundkarte mit neuen Features im Test – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## kasiii (7. Januar 2019)

Alter Schwede... erst eine interne Soundkarte und danach gleich die X7 empfehlen. Ohne Worte.

Aber da der TE meinen ersten Beitrag gekonnt ignoriert, [ironie]kaufe am besten das MMX 300 und dazu die X7.[/ironie]


----------



## DuckDuckStop (7. Januar 2019)

Reiss dich mal ein bisschen zusammen, du bist schon mehrfach durch unmöglich Ausdrucksweise gegenüber Fragestellern aufgefallen. 
Wenn du keine Lust hast zu helfen, lass es einfach.


----------



## Triniter (7. Januar 2019)

Kannst ja gerne Kritik üben, aber dann vielleicht in einer angemesseneren Art. Also konkret was z.B. gegen eine Soundblaster der Z Reihe (Z, Zx bzw. ZxR) spricht. Klanglich sicher keine Profilösung aber in Relation zu der angestrebten Preisklasse der Kopfhörer passend.

Die X7 habe ich nicht empfohlen sondern lediglich als Referenz herangezogen um aufzuzeigen das sich der TE einfach mal informieren soll wie sehr sich die Hardware des X7 und des G5/G6 unterscheiden, der Audioprozessor ist in beiden Fällen nämlich der gleiche, aber klar beim SNR sind 7dB Unterschied zwischen X7 und G5. 
Verlinkt hab ich ihm dann den Test zum G6. Kann man sicherlich insgesamt ausführlicher schreiben.

Genauso wie ich den Hinweis gegeben habe sich zu informieren ob geschlossene Kopfhörer wirklich das ist was er will.


----------



## kasiii (7. Januar 2019)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Reiss dich mal ein bisschen zusammen, du bist schon mehrfach durch unmöglich Ausdrucksweise gegenüber Fragestellern aufgefallen.
> Wenn du keine Lust hast zu helfen, lass es einfach.



Wenn man meine Beiträge nur liest und nicht irgend etwas hinein interpretiert, habe ich schon mehr geholfen als andere, die in diesem Thread schreiben, denke ich.


----------



## JackA (7. Januar 2019)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Reiss dich mal ein bisschen zusammen, du bist schon mehrfach durch unmöglich Ausdrucksweise gegenüber Fragestellern aufgefallen.
> Wenn du keine Lust hast zu helfen, lass es einfach.


Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (7. Januar 2019)

Solange man mich nicht ärgert bin ich super nett vergreifen mich einem Fragenden gegenüber nie im Ton.


----------



## kasiii (7. Januar 2019)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> bin ich super nett



Na dafür Pöbelst ansonsten allerhand rum. Vielleicht hilft dir das, um meinen Post zu verstehen und lies vielleicht auch nochmal was ich geschrieben habe, an wen es gerichtet ist, und lass deine Interpretation weg, was es bedeuten könnte, sondern konzentriere dich auf das was da steht.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (8. Januar 2019)

Wie bereits gesagt, der Empfänger ist ein anderer. Wenn ich Jackass etwas harsch angehe ist das etwas anderes als einen Fragesteller, Jackass kann das ab und sucht hier keine Hilfe. Wir sind oft ähnlicher Meinung und genau so oft anderer. Ich vertrete meine und er seine. 

Wenn jemand bei einem Budget von 150€ Headsets für 250€ empfiehlt kann man sowas tatsächlich nicht ernst nehmen. Und jetzt kommst du.



> Alter Schwede... erst eine interne Soundkarte und danach gleich die X7 empfehlen. Ohne Worte.



Mit keinem Wort wurde die x7 empfohlen, wenn du hier darauf so pochst posts zu lesen und zu verstehen, fang doch einfach selber damit an. Das lässt auch keinerlei Spielraum für Interpretationen zu.

Mit dem Thema muss aber nicht der Thread zugemüllt werden, kannst mir gerne ne Nachricht schreiben und wir klären das untereinander. Hier ist für mich damit Schluss.


----------



## oliv0r (8. Januar 2019)

erstmal danke für all die Hilfe.
Ich glaube ich würde mich eher für das DT 990 Pro entscheiden aber wird man überhaupt einen Unterschied zu meinem jetzigen Logitech G933 merken?


----------



## JackA (8. Januar 2019)

Unterschied definitiv, da offen vs. geschlossen. Ob das dann aber besser klingt, musst du selbst heraus finden. Von der klanglichen Qualität sind sie auf gleichem Niveau.


----------



## Triniter (8. Januar 2019)

Offen vs. geschlossen kommt halt sehr auf deine Umgebung drauf an:
Gerne viel Lärm und ablenkende Geräusche? Dann würde ich auf den Offenen verzichten.
Deine Umgebung ist sehr ruhig oder magst auch mal leichter mitbekommen wenn um dich herum gesprochen wir? Dann eher der Offene.

Das hängt aber wie gesagt sehr von deinen Präferenzen ab. Ein geschlossener ist zwar noch lange kein aktives Noisecanceling aber man kann sich schon ein wenig damit abschotten. Ich würd dir ja empfehlen einfach mal probe hören gehen aber je nachdem wo du her kommst ist das schon verdammt schwer, zumal Kopfhörer von BD oder auch AKG selten wo zum Testen rum stehen, am ehesten noch in speziellen Audioläden die Studiotechnik oder Eventtechnik anbieten.
Auf der Homepage von thomann gibt es eine grobe Gegenüberstellung: Thomann Online-Ratgeber Kopfhörer Offen oder geschlossen? Aber eher auf die Musikwiedergabe bezogen. 

Ich mag meinen 990 halt auch genau deshalb weil ich ihn für meine Instrumentproben verwenden kann. Auf dem Kopfhörer spielt das Orchesterstück und ich kann mit der Posaune meine Stimme spielen und höre sowohl mein Instrument als auch die Orchestermusik über den Kopfhörer ganz gut. Ein Mischer im Studio könnte so nicht arbeiten, der braucht einen geschlossenen Kopfhörer.


----------



## oliv0r (8. Januar 2019)

habe mir jetzt den dt 990 pro und ein AntLion Audio MODMIC V4 bestellt.. leider konnte ich die BD's nicht probehören, in meiner Umgebung ist leider kein Händler der diese Geräte besitzt.
Ich habe diverse Sennheiser getestet und die haben mich auch nicht wirklich überzeugt, vorallem vom Preis.
ich hoffe auf besseren Sound, mal schauen wie es wird  Vielen Dank für alle Beiträge!


----------



## oliv0r (9. Januar 2019)

habe heute das DT 990 pro 250 ohm erhalten. ich denke, es ist noch zu leise, obwohl es auf volle lautstärke geregelt ist.
kann ich das mit einem dac oder ähnlichem verbessern? wie gesagt, nutze zusätzlich das modmic


----------



## JackA (9. Januar 2019)

Creative G5


----------



## Triniter (9. Januar 2019)

An was betreibst du den Kopfhörer aktuell?


----------



## JackA (9. Januar 2019)

Ich denke am Onboard:


> - 7.1 CH HD Audio with Content Protection (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec)
> - Premium Blu-ray Audio support
> - Supports Surge Protection
> - Supports Purity Sound™ 4
> ...



Achso, du hast die Kopfhörer schon am Front-Panel angeschlossen, wie es geschrieben steht, da nur dort der KHV greift?


----------



## oliv0r (9. Januar 2019)

onboard, genau..
habe den kopfhörer am frontpanel und hinten angeschlossen, beides zu leise auf 100 %


----------



## kasiii (10. Januar 2019)

Wie JackA$$ schon sagte, ist die Creative G5 die erste Wahl in dem Fall. 

Falls du ganz arg sparen musst, könntest du auch eine Creative Soundblaster Omni testen. Ich finde sie auf 100% laut genug, mMn. auch gehörschädigend laut. Aber es kann schon sein, dass man ab und an mal ein bisschen mehr Lautstärke möchte.


----------

